# genetic code (coat color)



## Diggit (Jan 24, 2011)

there was a previous thread with color code genetics talk.. I thought bunny would be a good topic for coat color.

*here is one for you guys... I dont know bunnys gentic color code but I would like to find out ! 

so if you could please come up with a code and explination genticly i would be very happy 

bunny is white with a black nose,...

in the summer she only has ticking visible on her ears,... they are black ticks, her body you can only see her spots on the skin.

in the winter she grows in her winter coat and the undercoat shows "grey" ticking on her body.

pics-

WINTER COAT-*




























SUMMER COAT---


----------



## Old_Blood (Jan 10, 2008)

Does she have black fur on her ears? If she does then likely she is

AyAy (most common) BB (black nose or Bb is she carries red nose) DD (black but could be Dd if she carries dilution allele) Kb (black) ky (non black, its common for most black dogs I've seen to carry a recessive ky, which is what allows the A locus to express. Though some dogs are Kb Kb and will only produce black pups.) Sw is extreme piebald which accounts for all te white.

Now if I'm mistaken about her having black fur and she only has ticks on her skin then it isn't possible to know what color she is. As white mask it she.


----------



## Diggit (Jan 24, 2011)

here is her pedigree, it has her familys coat colors. 

her sire has the same ticking.

her mom is a piebald.. and so if her granddam delilah. 

her grandsire is chocolate, liver nose. 

I dont think she carries dilute (please correct me if im wrong)
there is absolutly NO "blue" dogs in her pedigree. but there is blacks and buckskins too.. and a bit of red.


----------



## Diggit (Jan 24, 2011)

APBT ONLINE PEDIGREES 

forgot to add her link lmao.

anyways this is bunnys pedigree, shes my weight pull dog ... and the "do it all" type of dog. any sport she can do,


----------



## Diggit (Jan 24, 2011)

Old_Blood said:


> Does she have black fur on her ears? If she does then likely she is
> 
> AyAy (most common) BB (black nose or Bb is she carries red nose) DD (black but could be Dd if she carries dilution allele) Kb (black) ky (non black, its common for most black dogs I've seen to carry a recessive ky, which is what allows the A locus to express. Though some dogs are Kb Kb and will only produce black pups.) Sw is extreme piebald which accounts for all te white.
> 
> Now if I'm mistaken about her having black fur and she only has ticks on her skin then it isn't possible to know what color she is. As white mask it she.


AyAy Bb DD SW- is that right?
I think "ticked" is TT tho?


----------



## Old_Blood (Jan 10, 2008)

That's helpful. She is a great looking dog BTW. Pedigree isn't too bad either.

I'm still going with relatively the same genetic code.

AyAy (possible Ayat, especially seeing the hammonds blood)
BB or Bb her sire is Bb as his sire is bb but its not possible to know if he gave her a B or b allele. Her dam gave her a B.
DD as you pointed out likely no way she'd have a D
Kbky or possibly KbKb Her dam is Kbky but her sire is could be a KbKb dog since both his patents are black (his sire is black but with the liver gene) then down from more black dogs. At any rate even if both her parents are Kbky her or other pups could potentially be KbKb if they get a Kb from each parent. 2 ky are needed for the A locus to express so even if she has 1 whatever is there will stay hidden red, buckskin, fawn, tan point, ect. Though with 1 she could produce pups of such colors


----------



## Old_Blood (Jan 10, 2008)

I think ticking is recessive? I don't remeber ? You could be right though. 

Also dogs can have ticking on their skin which is totally unrelated to the coat ticking. A red dog could have black ticking (skin pigment) in the skin like they do their nose, around the eyes, mouth.

The dogs you've shown appear to have ticking of the fur though.


----------



## Diggit (Jan 24, 2011)

I havnt seen too many people who can telle me if she is ticked or not.

because the ticks on her fur only come in the winter and they are grey.
they shed off in the summer, ill be pulling grey fur off her along with a bunch of white lol.

shes a weird one thats for sure.

and this is an interesting conversation lmao.


----------

